# troy whoever is interested



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

have put it here and cat chat in case anyone wants to see my boy thinking he is a dog

MOV01469_zps5acd098e.mp4 Video by 2950jenny | Photobucket


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Aawww that' cute. Whisper will play fetch with a red plastic star she pinched off the christmas tree but she never manages to bring it all the way back to me. I have to stretch a long way to pick it up whilst she sits watching me!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Clever boy :thumbup1: Mine play fetch too


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lovely :001_wub: My Sebby loves a game of fetch, although he would go for hours if you let him, and if you ignore him when he drops it at your feet it moves each time he picks it up and drops it again lol


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh ! He's got white boots on! :001_wub:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Just need him to get the paper and make a coffee in the morning and your set...:lol::thumbsup:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Bless him, what a cutie


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> Oh ! He's got white boots on! :001_wub:


in fact all his white bits all match, even the white line up the inside of his front legs.



Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Just need him to get the paper and make a coffee in the morning and your set...:lol::thumbsup:


you never know i might try it on him


----------



## SanitaG (Feb 20, 2013)

He is adorable!  Reminds me of my brother's cat Mika


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think I would be interested in _anything_ troy did! What a wonderfully handsome chap he has grown into!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> I think I would be interested in _anything_ troy did! What a wonderfully handsome chap he has grown into!


paddypaws: i have never regretted getting him he is such a character. the reason he was taking so long retrieving the ball is because his brother torre was stratching at a door just out of sight, otherwise he is quicker than that, what a boy he is


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I remember when you first posted about them when they were kittens and you were trying to decide which one to have! I always have a soft spot for the Tuxedos and he is just SO scrummy. 



jenny armour said:


> paddypaws: i have never regretted getting him he is such a character. the reason he was taking so long retrieving the ball is because his brother torre was stratching at a door just out of sight, otherwise he is quicker than that, what a boy he is


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

a few stills of him


----------

